# ET at GCRM Belfast



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi ladies


Does anyone know if GCRM Belfast do guided embryo transfers, like with ultrasound etc? 


Thanks


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi journey im not too sure what they do im afraid 
I am currently attendin the clinic but aint got that far yet

R u attendin the clinic?


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi magic, yes am going to be doing an FET there. It just occurred to me earlier if they just do transfers like everywhere else or cos they seem a bit more progressive was hoping they might do guided ones. Not that it really matters too much I suppose! 
What stage are u at? Do you like the clinic, staff etc? I've found them very good so far


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Staff r very friendly an i think the clinic is fab i cant fault them so far
I just had the scratch last wk an im currently on metformin so i just have to wait on af to start


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

I just had a straight forward normal transfer guys with gcrm no ultrasound involved!!! but I did get a bfp so I hope that helps with your question!!!


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks mtaa! Congrats on your BFP! 


That's good Magic, hopefully you'll get started soon!


----------



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Journey,

I had an FET at GCRM in June.  We just had a normal transfer with no ultrasound.

Wishing you lots of luck.  GCRM are fab!


----------

